# February Puppy Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*crnp2001 - Honey*








*desilu - Lucy*








*GoldenLover84 - Tucker*








*Heidi36oh - Peanut*








*Hudson - Hudson*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*HuntersMomma - Hunter*








*Jellybeans mom - Indiana*








*jessme7 - Marley & Maya*








*KJ - Jenny*








*LOVEisGOLDEN - Layla Belle*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*sbechtold - Bentley*








*SimTek - Sammy*








*Taurusa - Jess*








*Tessas Mom - Tessa*








*THE HONEY WOLVES - Jaime*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*TheHooch*


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I just love the smile on Jess in the Tarusa-Jess pic! I had to vote for a very lovey, valentiney theme for the month, but I wanted you to know how cute Jess is! My kids were helping me vote tonight and my 9 year old son just had to call over my 11 year old son who goes crazy for cute pups! They were oohing and awwwing all over the place! 

I hope you don't mind, but I tried to fix it up to be like a portrait, with no food bowl or water drops on the concrete (I always clone out water drops on the concrete around the pool with my dogs because I just notice the blotches so much!). So here's a version just for you. It was obviously from a resized pic, so the enlargement quality wouldn't be great, but if you wanted me to do it to the original, just let me know!


----------



## Taurusa (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks sunny! I will have to print it out for the Grandparents  She has that smile all the time... it is so cute. I never thought dogs smiled before!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Taurusa said:


> I never thought dogs smiled before!


I guess Jess must be your first Golden then!  I'm not sure if they are truly always as happy as they look when they are 'smiling' but it sure makes me *feel* like they are!

Let me know if the pic's quality is too low resolution and if so, you could e-mail me the orig. I could probably do a better job with the original, too. PM for my e-mail if you'd like!

Keep on smilin', Jesse girl!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

well.....I just couldn't decide....so I voted for Carson. :


----------



## Taurusa (Dec 9, 2007)

We had another Golden, INdy, but she never seemed to have the same really obvious smile like Jess! It makes me melt every time i see her smile... except at 6 in the morning


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

All of these pictures are just way too adorable to choose!


----------

